# Market Apps "Waiting for Network"



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys I just got my galaxy s3 and I'm trying to restore my market apps yet I keep getting stuck at Waiting for Network...any suggestions??


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

I had to clear data for play store and uninstall updates it did not restore my apps afterwards but haven't had a problem since

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

